# Grass dressage arenas/white boards...DIY options?



## R2R (15 February 2010)

Any ideas of how to make cheap white boards, so I can make a grass dressage arena in my paddock? The only ones I have found are the Poly Jumps ones which are a fortune. Any DIY tips would be grand - want to make sure I am ready for when the clocks go back in 5 ish weeks!!!! WOOOOOOP!!!


----------



## ihatework (15 February 2010)

White guttering for the boards.
Cheap plastic flowerpots (filled with earth/stone etc) for the markers


----------



## ester (15 February 2010)

ditto, white guttering, we have 2 shortish lenghts to make the corners and then a long one down the middle of the long side and if you stand on them they pop back into place.


----------



## SVMel (15 February 2010)

I use old offcuts of wood, slats off pallets etc, just screwed 2 triangles of wood to back to stand them up.  Old water containers or 4 pint mike cartons for markers.

Guttering is a brill idea, but one of my mares seems to like breaking stuff like that (she keeps breaking ground poles for jumping so have resorted to using 2 inch square posts!!))  and the wood seems to stand up to her tap dancing much better!!!  Proper madam!!!

Is it only 5 weeks til the clocks change??  YAY!!!!!


----------



## monkeybum13 (15 February 2010)

Another vote for guttering 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I've been to some comps where they've used it


----------



## ester (15 February 2010)

oh yes, I main RC set used to be guttering


----------



## alsxx (15 February 2010)

Scaffolding boards/gravel boards and painted white, you can but metal peg things specifically for them which hammer into the ground.

Does the guttering not blow away?


----------



## monkeybum13 (15 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
oh yes, I main RC set used to be guttering 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Your not in Brent Know RC by any chance are you??


----------



## ester (15 February 2010)

alsxx nope we are quite sheltered but they tend to bed into the grass and they are so low down and have reasonable weight I think the wind goes over the top of them. Had ours out for 4 years all year round in different bits of our field and none of it has moved yet!


----------



## Magicmillbrook (15 February 2010)

Ditto old guttering. We got ours free from a relative who had theirs taken down to replace with black.

If you are intending to go out to compslater in the year, get 4 - 6 flower planters, fill with sand, gel o cement and push in some artificalial flowers.  They are very cheap from pond shops/warehouseclearance shops.

My gutters can withstand most things, but I do clear them away if my daughters heavy weight cob is grazing in the same paddock. Planters are best brought in in the winter as they go brittle in the frost.


----------



## Jingleballs (15 February 2010)

Guttering works a treat and we have white buckets with the letters on.


----------



## Peacelily (15 February 2010)

make some small holes and put pegs through the guttering to stop it blowing away when windy


----------



## kezimac (15 February 2010)

square gutting the best. we use it our rc shows for our arena. you can peg down if needed


----------

